# TDP not showing at the Sensors tab



## capnbird (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi, any idea why my TDP % is not showing at the sensors tab?
My GPU is a Zotac Mini GTX 1060 3gb.
Funny think is that I tryed switching for a Asus GTX 1070 and it was there.
Maybe my GPU does not have the required sensor? I can't find anything on that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 8, 2018)

capnbird said:


> Hi, any idea why my TDP % is not showing at the sensors tab?
> My GPU is a Zotac Mini GTX 1060 3gb.
> Funny think is that I tryed switching for a Asus GTX 1070 and it was there.
> Maybe my GPU does not have the required sensor? I can't find anything on that.


Sensor Tab? What program are we talking about?


----------



## er557 (Jan 8, 2018)

the program in which it's forum section he is posting of.... gpu-z


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2018)

capnbird said:


> Hi, any idea why my TDP % is not showing at the sensors tab?
> My GPU is a Zotac Mini GTX 1060 3gb.
> Funny think is that I tryed switching for a Asus GTX 1070 and it was there.
> Maybe my GPU does not have the required sensor? I can't find anything on that.



Different gpu, different brand, sometimes software doesn't cover every single gpu, request it from the software dev.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 8, 2018)

er557 said:


> the program in which it's forum section he is posting of.... gpu-z


Opps. My bad. Didn't realize what section this was. Clicked into it from the "Recent Discussions" list. Still getting used to the new forum format.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 8, 2018)

Try re installing what ever your using to monitor the GPU with, sense it needs to be applied on the GPU for it to properly read the sensors. Like after burner....


----------



## er557 (Jan 8, 2018)

re installing wont do it. it's merely placing files on the drive and a shortcut in start menu. It's not like reinstalling nvidia drivers


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 8, 2018)

Normally this should be available for all NVIDIA cards.

Could you upload screenshots of the first and second tab?


----------



## capnbird (Jan 8, 2018)

jaggerwild said:


> Try re installing what ever your using to monitor the GPU with, sense it needs to be applied on the GPU for it to properly read the sensors. Like after burner....



MSI Afterburner doesn't show either.



W1zzard said:


> Normally this should be available for all NVIDIA cards.
> 
> Could you upload screenshots of the first and second tab?



Here they are!









I'm also wondering if that is involved with when I try to decrease the Power Limit and the system starts to stutter/freeze every 4~5 seconds.

Just found out the following:



I guess my GPU does not support power metering. Heard some nvidia drivers can cause that too, maybe I'll downgrade to check.


----------



## capnbird (Jan 15, 2018)

@w


W1zzard said:


> Normally this should be available for all NVIDIA cards.
> 
> Could you upload screenshots of the first and second tab?



Any thoughts?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 15, 2018)

capnbird said:


> @w
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


Never seen that before, I thought it's mandatory for all cards to have power monitoring circuitry - how else would the power limit work.


----------



## Aram (Mar 24, 2018)

Maybe a small necro, but I'm having this issue too (on an older card)...

Installed the latest version of GPU-Z.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2018)

I don't think Fermi cards have power monitoring circuitry that can be monitored by software.


----------

